# Jdmstop 50gal planted/fish tank, have a look :)



## jdmstop (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm new here at APC and aquascaping as a whole. Couple of months ago I got lucky and found this seaclear 50gal acrylic tank and the stand/canopy for a good price from some guy who is moving, and since then I' spent about 2 wks straight to buff and remove all the scrathces from the tank and took off from there..I'm trying my best to use this website as resources and was able to learn many things.  and here is what I came up with..

---Current setup---

Tank: 50Gal
Filtration: Rena XP3
Substrate: Eco-Complete with white Tahiti moon sand from coral life
PH currently at 7.6
Lights: AH supply 1-96Watt DIY lights 
No fertilizers, no co2 as of yet.

Plants: Java fern, Kyoto grass, hygrophila deformis, ludwigia, cyperus helferi with few drift woodsand some rocks.

Fishes: 6 clown loaches, 1 neon tetra, 5 gold tetras, 20 Rasbora H., 2 algea eater, 3 glass fishes

This is my 1st planted- big fish tank, please give me some feedback guys! Thanks a lot


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I love this layout! Very pristine and lots of free swimming space for silly clown loaches.

I do believe it could use a little more balance of textures. Perhaps moving some of the H. difformis over to the other side as well to add some balance, as well as some Cyperus to other side too.

Hopefully the layout will maintain over time -- the H. difformis can get a mind of its own at times.
Nice work!!


----------



## jdmstop (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the comment.. I will try that!


----------



## cyndayco (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, you could move a sprig of the difformis over to the other side, but you don't need a perfect balance of plants. Assymetry can be a good thing.

Love the layout, btw, although it already feels "finished." I wonder how you will deal with it as it grows and spreads out.


----------



## jdmstop (Aug 20, 2007)

I have took the suggestion and move some of the plants around to acheive more balance. I also rearrange the driftwoods slightly and also added Taiwan moss on the driftwoods!  Will take some pictures later!

Thanks


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

AAAhhhhhh, lots of open space! I'm getting ready to set up a similar style tank. Your tank is a refreshing alternative to the generic jungle or carpeted look.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

jdm it was cool to meet you the other day. Your tank looks great, better than how you described it, and your right about the AH supply light. The light is only 96watts over a 50gal but it looks bright. BTW will you be adding a foreground plant. You mentioned you already had HC? Some rocks along the edge of the sand tied with moss would also look nice. Over all it is a good start.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Rocks with moss or riccia tied to them might also keep the decorative sand separated from the black substrate (Aquasoil?).


----------



## jdmstop (Aug 20, 2007)

Good feedbacks guys! Thanks.

Marimoball- Thanks bro, those taiwan moss looks good! my hc is in the 5gal here is a new picture of the tank layout. What kinda rocks do you guys suggest? and where is a good place to find them?


----------

